# Dog food advice



## Bellabell (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping that I am doing this post right! I just joined and my 14 month old is napping so I'm working against the clock!!!! Long story short.... I need help
My best friends dogs have become ill from nutro natural choice dry food and that is what my dog eats half can of and 3 1/1 cups a day. My dog is a lab German Shepard mix. I love her so much and I have to switch her food cause I am worried she will get sick. Her name is bella and she is over weight. So a better weight management food would be nice too. I mainly feed her the dry but I do feed her a half can of wet too. So can you all please help me pick a new food??? I have done some research and have come up with these so far

Fromm
Annamet
Horizon pulsar
Dr. Tim's

I would also love a wet food suggestion I read of merrick?? 

So which of these are the best choice for my bella? I really am first concerned with the company and recalls and all that. I'm scared to pick one that has issues. So I want a honest clean company that won't poison our dogs. Then I would like something healthy. I see people like grain free? Then to make it more complicated my husband is on disability and we are on a bit of a budget:/ so which is the best bang for my buck. I think we were spending 45 for 30 pounds. So around there. I thank anyone who can shed some light on this for me!!!! I know I can't begin to research this like I want to because my toddler freaks if I don't give her my full attention. Bella is 10 years old. also how do i switch her without causing her to get sick?? i dont want to feed her the old brand anymore. Thank you again.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Picking a food that agrees with your dog is a crap shoot, I'm afraid. It's trial and error. Of the 4 you listed, I'd try Fromm, which also comes in grain free varieties. You don't need a weight management formula; simply cut back on the amount of kibble you're feeding her. I fostered my MIL's cockapoo when MIL had to go into assisted living, and she looked like a swollen tick when we got her, weighing double of what the vet wanted her to weigh. Make sure you're feeding the amount for what she SHOULD weigh, not what she currently weighs. Ignore pitiful looks. Remember, treats factor into the daily allowance. I fed Rosie baby carrots and very small pieces of apple for occasional treats. At first, she refused to eat such things, but hunger eventually got the best of her, and she eventually was happy to eat ANYTHING I put in front of her. I also put a couple of tablespoons of no-salt green beans in her evening meal for filling, low cal fiber. It took 7 months, but Rosie went from 28 pounds, to her optimum weight of 14-15 pounds. She gained energy, and loved going on walks and playing fetch; things she could barely do when she was so fat!

To switch foods, I do it very gradually, over the course of several weeks, if the dog has a sensitive stomach (some dogs can switch cold turkey, like my poodle; but others get very sick if I do that, like my boxer). Here's a possible schedule:

Week 1: 1/4 new food; 3/4 old food 
Week 2: 1/2 and 1/2 new/old food 
Week 3: 3/4 new food; 1/4 old food 
Week 4: all new food 

This schedule depends on how the dog is tolerating the change. If the stools remain firm, and the dog is keeping the food down, follow this schedule. If the dog's having loose stools or throwing up, back off and put more of the old food back in the mix. Sometimes dogs can speed up the time table and transition to the next stage after only 4-5 days, rather than a week; sometimes they may need to stay on a certain transition stage for a couple of weeks before moving to the next one. Nothing's set in stone, but I've learned that's it's better to go too slow than too fast when transitioning.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you may have to switch food several times before finding one
that works for your dog even when choosing the preminum brands.
i'm always switching brands of kibble. i use can food as a topping
and i have variety of brands on hand. i also top my dog's kibble
with a variety of fresh meat, chicken, fruit, organic yogurt,
fruit, fish, canned fish (in water no salt added), salmon oil, etc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I do what doggie dad does, although I rotate mostly with Fromm's grain free foods because the girls coats look soo nice on it. I add toppers as well and everyone is thriving, also I do not feed as much as the recommended amounts on the bag, as they all three will get fat, so use a measuring cup when you feed, watch those ribs and chest (should be firm, not squishy) and go from there. Fromm grain free is average for the grain free foods.. I pay $62 for the big bag. And if you don't over feed you won't waste money either. Adding toppers (no more than 1/3 of total diet) will let you cut back on the amount of kibble too. 
I don't feed canned, just the toppers and always add warm water to their kibble at feeding time. HTH


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

If economizing is important, then Pro Pac is a good option. Victor is as well but you might have to order it from your local feed store.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll give you an alternative for canned if you have the time. Well it doesn't take that much time. I get chicken thighs when there on sale put a bunch in the crock pot with water, when there cooked I then take out the bones, they come out easy. Put the bones back in the broth cook a long time they take mine about 20 hours till they go to mush. When I know there going to be done in about an hour I cut up beef heart I get that cheap and liver any kind put that in and veggies if you want.

I use my big crock pot if I want to make a bunch of it, you could put in rice if you want to make it more like dog food. And if you run out of kibble sometimes happens to me. Then I crunch up the bones mix it all together and put it in plastic freezer containers and take it out as I need it to top there kibble. I also use ground meat cook it and do the same. If you can get old meat people are going to throw out you can get it for free and use any kind of meat. Much cheaper than canned.

I do keep canned at hand but I like my home made better.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I forgot to add you can also put a bunch of eggs in there. I actually got this recipe on this forum I think in the recipe section.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Herzo, I like the way you do your topper. I have used a pressure cooker to do the same to a whole chicken.
What I've been doing lately is 2 lbs ground meat, 1 pound veggies (fresh or frozen), I either put in a crockpot til done or put in a pan on the stove, depending on how much time I have that day. Then I chop it up really well with a potato masher or one of those ground meat chopper kitchen tools from pampered chef. Then add 2 tsp animal essentials seaweed calcium, mix, store, viola!  Much cheaper than canned per batch, human grade and made with love.  My 50lb dog gets 2 T, my 15lb dog gets 1 T and my 4lb dog gets probably 1 tsp or less dolloped on the kibble plus warm water (I don't like to serve dry kibble, they will gorge at the water bowl otherwise).

Easy peasy


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know and it really doesn't take that much time. I do the ground meat on the stove also and sometimes I put in veggies sometimes not just depends. I don't like plan dry kibble either and my dogs prefer it this way


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I would recommend Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. I have my two puppies on it and they are doing really well. I like the ingredients, there aren't a lot of fillers and it is decently priced. It sounds like she needs way more exercise and way less food! 3 1/2 cups plus half of a cup of canned seems like a lot of food for an inactive/overweight dog. The Chicken Soup formula is made by Diamond, and Diamond has had recalls however there have not been any recalls on the Chicken Soup formula. 

Here is their website Light Adult Dog Food - Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul

Here is a review of the food Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------

